# Ankle scope surgery



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My husband is having this surgery on Friday.. has anyone else here that had this procedure done?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I wish you and your husband the best of luck. I have had surgery on my right foot but not this type of surgery. I was lucky to have a very good dr at the university of san Diego medical center. It has been a few years now. But my cousin had the same surgery to correct the same problem and his came apart due to a lousy dr. It had to be redone. It scared me when I heard that. 

I hope you have a good dr.
Again I did not have the same exact surgery mine was more severe. It involved pins and several casts.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I am sure all will be fine and you have nothing to worry yourself about. I've had scope surgery on one knee, not a problem.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

No need for surgery. Go with a QD mount and take the scope off when using irons :wink:

All kidding aside - best to him for a speedy recovery!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, guys, we have a well recommended Dr who treats only sports injuries, hubby is in very good hands. I was just wondering whether anyone here had this specific surgery and if it actually improved their running times and how long did they wait before starting to run again..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife had this done to her left knee and pushed the recovery time and hurt herself. She still isn't right. Of course she married me so maybe she wasn't right to begin with.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Scope heals much faster than cutting Army used it in my shoulder from 3 angles worked well.
Wish you both well


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> My husband is having this surgery on Friday.. has anyone else here that had this procedure done?


 I'm sorry to say I haven't known a single person who's had this surgery done  So sorry, wish I could help. Post op recovery for the big surgery tends to be in the 6 week range to ensure that there aren't any adhesions formed underneath the skin. The tissues inside our bodies heal differently than the exterior tissues. If they get movement too soon, they form a jelly like adhesions that can limit range of motion and add pain. So whatever postop time the surgeon gives for less invasive surgery, I'd stick closely to, and even if he's feeling just fine to resist the temptation.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, PN, I'll just strap him to the bed for a few weeks


----------

